# Taoist meditation master on DP or "fog"



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

After learning dozens of meditation techniques over the years without much aid to my health I stumbled across a Taoist meditation method called the Water Method described by the Taoist master Bruce Kumar Frantzis and so far it seems very promising, I will update in a lot more detail if I get any major breakthroughs as I have raved about other meditation type techniques in the past only to give them up in the end, but I thought id upload part of his mp3 course on youtube where he talks about what sounds like DP or what he calls "fog". He talks about it initially in terms of meditation but goes onto people living with it in general life.






When he says the solution is "Ice to water, water to gas" that is his meditation method he teaches which is a form of body meditation where you enter your body dissolving any tensions or conflicts you find, which can be learned from his cd course which I could upload if anyone is interested, although its 6 cds long so it requires some dedication to learn plus it brings you into your body so you have to be prepared and want to face up to whatever you find there which can initially make you feel worse.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Hmmm interesting. I didn't really get anything out of him that I understand too much...I read the tao of pooh and ti of piglet or something like that and didn't really get the whole thing too much.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Yeah it's less about the philosophy of Taoism rather he teaches a method of integrating your life so your nervous system has a chance to process any overwhelming experiences or negative conditionings holding you back so you can become free of your past. Like a defrag of your body and nervous system.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Sounds like a good rainy day project







So what do we have to do?


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I bought his book called "Tao of letting go" and downloaded his 6 cd training audio, I am going to try upload it to file share.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I think it's a woman? I found the website and there was a picture of a woman and stories about parenthood. I didn't really like her because she said something about children being overprotected and overnurtured when my childhood was pretty um dangerous at times...
Edit: Nevermind...I forgot the name was Bruce and probably stumbled across some random strange psychologist...


----------

